# Aurora Vibrator 'shell'



## Thunder Road (Mar 24, 2012)

Was curious if Aurora Vibrator shells (bodies) also fit the t-jet chassis that came out later?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Except for the original Vibe Hot Rod Body they all can be made to fit the Traditional Aurora T-jet 500 Chassis. There are Issues with the AW T-jet (Wheelbase is a tad to long & post fitting issues )& the late unlamented MMT+ chassis.My rat Jag XK120 will only fit a Aurora chassis.

Neal:dude:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

the vibe chassis isn't as tall, so on some there are height issues (Jag XK140) and on some there isn't room for pick-up shoes (Mercedes roadster/coupe, Corvette) in the front. The vibes had, basically, skids on the bottom of the chassis that didn't hook on the front like t jet pick-up shoes.
The factory sold leftover t jet Jags XK140's with black spacers glued on the base of the front screw post to get clearance over the taller chassis. You can find vibe Vettesand Mercs with gouged out front ends and removed front valences where somebody long ago fitted a tjet chassis, or tried to. Destroys the value, but better finding one already that way and trying to make it work rather than carving up an original. There just aren't that many nice ones. 

The vibe chassis is a really nice size for scale, well proportioned cars. Shame it didn't work so well, or at least stay working well very long. Took a lot of tuning, readjusting, and when the brushes wear out, the whole plate has to be replaced. That said, when t jets came along vibe parts weren't good sellers to say the least, and there is a better supply of NOS around than you would think. More than bodies. 

Had somebody trade me an "original" vibe on here once a while back which was really a JL, didn't think he realized it at the time, but it became a good candidate for experimentation. 

I think Bill has some restoration on this in the archives.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Can Do...*

This is the JL knock-off of the Vibe Vette. It's on a tjet chassis. Had to do some dicey hogging out of the underside body though. This is probably the most high-skirted lady of the Vibe family. Granted though, the topside in sections is whittled out to about as thick as a tater chip and the interior was deleted in favor of a tonneau. Instead of cutting out the front valence area I trimmed back the shoe hangers and adjusted the shoe lengths with a little reshaping of the front bend of the shoes. I'm actually working on a Vibe Jag body right now and it's cooperating a lot more than this Vette did.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dave, thanks for the info on that JL Vette body. FWIW, I was thinking of picking up one of those bodies, but I didn't realize they sat so high(I can't imagine how much higher they are Stock), and if this is as low as you can get it after shaving the underside, then I think I'm gonna pass.
BTW- Speaking of JL 'Vette bodies, their '64 Vette Grand Sport can be really modded to sit pretty low, and I just got their '71 Vette - and it too can be modded to sit alot lower and hide the chassis.


----------



## yuyux (Apr 14, 2012)

good sellers to say the least, and there is a better supply of NOS around than you would think. More than bodies.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks great, TJD. Makes me think about giving it a shot. I didn't think about the tonneau solution, very clever.


----------

